# PA14, PA12 or Outback



## Reddogwa (Jun 29, 2014)

Hiya

My husband and I are buying each other kayaks for our 50ths and not sure what to get. My husband was really keen on the PA14 but I think it is too big and heavy for me. Neither of us are small framed and we will be using them for fishing. A lot of our time is spent at Exmouth but we will also be using them in the rivers for Barra fishing and when we go to the city we will be using them down there also. Ay recommendations please?
Thanks


----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey there. I have a PA 14 and I built a trailer for it as it is too heavy to lift onto the top of my prado. In my opinion it's the best for fishing out of. Very stable.


----------



## Reddogwa (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks Curly. Good to know as we have a Prado also and I don't think I will be happy trying to load them on the roof


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Hi Reddog
the PAs have a great reputation as a fishing platform, but they are not really kayaks - in fact Hobie classifies them as "Mirage Drive Boats" - you can't really paddle them like a kayak - you sit up quite high and a single bladed canoe paddle is provided if the Mirage drive breaks. So they would be quite awkward to paddle if the mirage fails. They are pretty heavy but as Curly said, very stable and spacious. They probably catch the wind a bit more than true kayaks. A lot of people love them - others consider them too big and heavy. The Outback has been around for a long time and also has a great reputation - you sit lower than in the PA and you do get a Kayak paddle although they are not great kayaks to paddle. Also very stable, their width does make them sluggish if you have to paddle, but not as much as the PA. At around 34kgs, they are 10-15 kgs lighter than the PAs, but can still be a handful to load onto a Prado without a good loading system (eg rack and roll). Other options in the Hobie range include the Revolution - this is more kayak like again, quicker than the Outback with marginally less utility in terms of space to put things. Its narrower so might fell slightly less stable. Grant Ashwell has a Revolution that he uses to catch marlin, sailfish, cobia and other game species off the north coast of NSW - he takes his out quite wide - so they are very capable (but he is very experienced). Don't ignore the paddle only kayaks - there are some very good options there too.
Best advice we can give is to try before you buy if you can.


----------



## Reddogwa (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks Andrew. I was thinking I like the idea of having the mirage drive as well as being able to paddle due to neck probs (3 whiplashes by the time I was 17). Can't believe someone catches Marlin on the kayak...stuff that...we do comps in the boat which is enough of a fight. Would like to try before we buy but time is limited for us as we live in a mining town 12 hrs north of Perth and only go there about twice a year when we have to. Otherwise we spend our time at Exmouth which is 8 hrs...just up the road and around a couple of corners


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

try sitting in them as the seats are obviously different. One yak like and one boat like.


----------



## Reddogwa (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the help. We will probably not go open water in them as much as use them in the Exmouth gulf. We did look at the repos but they don't seem to have the stability of the outback and PA's. we would love to be able to take the dog out on it also which is one reason I would prob go the PA but I am leaning towards the outback for me.. And hopefully as I am buy my husbands for his birthday he might like that also instead ....save me shitloads of money. Hahaha


----------

